# Crawdads



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Thinking about buying some crawdad traps from Sportsmans. I plan on setting the traps then go out fishing and collect them when I am done trolling and screwing off. What type of bait do you use for Utah crawdads? Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fish guts especially gills, chicken wings. 

I like carrots shredded with a potato peeler....no kidding, carrots.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

In Utah, the guts, gills, or any other parts of game fish are illegal to use for crawdad bait. It's okay to use non game fish, such as chubs or suckers, but not trout, bass, perch and such.

Fishrmn


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

He's right, but there's a loophole:

Just get a really long stringer. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't believe that there are any secrets; it all works. Fatbass' idea sounds good for leaving it a long time, but we normally use the cheapest chicken that we can get, generally drum sticks so the kids can also use it on a string and pull them in. I think the minnow type traps work best, an actual minnow bait caught nearly double what my father in law's dad trap caught since the dad trap has to be on the correct side and only has one door, they have to walk all around it to find the door.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I got a crawdad trap a little while back, I still need to take it out and catch some 'dads. Isn't the winter typically a slow time for catching them though? I could be wrong, but I thought I heard somewhere that they are harder to find in the winter. I heard they are tasty!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

"dads" are very tasty! boil them with some tony chacheres and enjoy. Ive always used drum sticks by hand. How much are the traps at sportmans?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

If I remember right, I think I got mine for somewhere in the $7-$8 range. There are a few different types, but I think that is probably what they are running.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe that the traps are aroung $7. Then you would have to add the cost of rope and a bouy. I was reading the 2008 Guidebook (page 26) and below is what it says about angling. I wonder if it applies to setting crawdad traps. I know that back home in Puget Sound we set crab traps, then fish for salmon, bottom fish and quilbacks all day and at the end of the day we pull our traps. You can go _*miles*_ away and let the traps do their business....not 100 feet. Does anyone know if this rule applies to crawdad traps or will I need a setline permit so I can troll the lake?

*



While fishing, you must be within sight of the equipment you're fishing with (this distance cannot exceed 100 feet). The only exception to this rule is if you have a setline permit. Please see page 28 for more information about fishing with a setline.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here you go:

From the 2008 Fishing Guidebook:

Taking crayfish
Utah Admin. Code R657-13-15
Fishing for crayfish (also called “crawdads”) is a fun activity for the whole family.
If you’re under the age of 12, you do not need a license to fish for crayfish. If you’re 12 years of age or older, you must have a valid Utah fishing or combination license to fish for crayfish. You may take crayfish for personal, noncommercial purposes
at any body of water where there’s an open fishing season. You may not take crayfish if the fishing season at that water is closed, however.
You may take crayfish by hand or with a trap, dipnet, liftnet, handline, pole or seine. You must also obey the following rules:
you may not use game fish or their parts for • bait, or use any substance that is illegal for fishing; seines (nets) may not exceed 10 feet in • length or width;
you may not use more than five lines, and • not more than one of those lines can have hooks attached to it (on the lines without hooks, simply tie your bait to the line so the crayfish can grasp the bait with its claw); and you may not transport live crayfish away • from the body of water where you captured them.
_______________________________________________________________________________

So it doesn't say anything about staying within a certain distance of your 'dad lines.

For setlines, you may only use 1 line and you must be within 100 yards of the setline. (P.28)


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I went to the DWR office in Ogden and asked the question about the 100' rule with the crawdad traps.....the official ruling is "a strict interpretation of the law is that you must be within 100' of your equipment as stated in the 2008 fishing guide". 

So it looks like when I anchor the boat and bottom fish I'll do the crawdad thing. While trolling....I'll have to strictly stay with trolling and keep the traps in the boat. Sucks, but it is the law.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Hamburger works great. It's like a super magnet, they can't leave the stuff alone.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> If I remember right, I think I got mine for somewhere in the $7-$8 range. There are a few different types, but I think that is probably what they are running.


Thank you much.


----------

